
Ask HN: Taking a job I feel under qualified for? - newyearnewyou
Throwaway account. I have been working in a very steady, but unrewarding position over the past 4 years. Initially, I loved the position, but after the first year, I didn&#x27;t learn anything new, and work became extremely boring and monotonous - most of the co-workers I would consider friends also left for other positions. Recently it became so soul crushing that I decided to start applying to other jobs. I did 3 interviews and got 2 offers. I declined one offer because the job was similar to the one I hate now, but I accepted the other offer because it&#x27;s exactly what I think I want to do, and the pay and company are amazing. My only fear is that I feel under qualified for the position. My thinking is that I should just go for it, and that I will learn it. I don&#x27;t really know what they expect me to know, but I just feel that it&#x27;s more than I do know. I interviewed with half the office over 2 days and they wanted me to start ASAP. Part of me says, you might as well try this because if you&#x27;re still at your current job in a year you&#x27;re going to be depressed - and part of me says, you&#x27;re a fraud for accepting this job, and they will figure you out and fire you - and part of me says, you will fuck up in the beginning but if they work with you, maybe you will stay and do well. I&#x27;m really stressed and don&#x27;t know what to do - I already gave my resignation from my current job today. I just don&#x27;t feel like I have many fallback options if this doesn&#x27;t work out.
======
Jenjent
I was highly under-qualified for my current job when I was hired. I took it
anyway and it was the best decision I ever made. You can't learn anything new
by doing something easy. It'll be a challenge, but you will learn more quickly
than you probably ever have before. Good luck!

------
ztratar
This is your chance the learn and improve at a rate higher than you've
experienced before.

Take the job and hustle hard. Force yourself to pick things up faster than you
normally would.

This is the best example of "Opportunity." You're never truly prepared for the
best opportunities. You have to take a bet on yourself and capitalize on it.

------
skylark
You passed the interview, so you're qualified. Full stop. Have a little more
faith in yourself - if the job isn't working out after a few months, you can
start a new job search, it's not the end of the world.

------
selectron
Take the job - the company offering you the job knows better than you do
whether or not you are qualified for that specific job.

